# الفرق بين To & Cc & Bcc عند إرسال بريد ايميل



## KOKOMAN (6 فبراير 2010)

_يتعين الفرق بين الثلاثة فيما يلي:

To__ : 
هي عنوان الشخص أو الأشخاص الذين ترسل لهم الرسالة .
Cc__ : 
هي اختصار لكلمة نسخة كربونية و هنا تضع الأشخاص الدين ترسل لهم الرسالة أيضا و لكن هم ليسوا الأشخاص الأساسيين الذين ترسل لهم و لكنك تزودهم بنسخة عن الرسالة المرسلة . 
Bcc__ : 
هي نسخة ولكنها تصل إلى الشخص الذي وضعت عنوانه هنا دون أن يرى بقية الأشخاص المرسلة لهم الرسالة عنوانه أو أن يعرفوا أن الرسالة قد أرسلت إليه ، بمعنى أنك إذا كنت ترسل رسالة لخمسة أشخاص مثلاُ و لا تريد لأربعة منهم أن يعرفوا عنوان الخامس أو أن يعرفوا انك قد أرسلت له هذه الرسالة تضع اسمه في bcc و كما هو الحال في to و CC يمكن أن تضع في bcc العدد الذي تريد من الإيميلات ._
​


----------



## Mary Gergees (8 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسى يا كوكو على المعلومه
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 فبراير 2010)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا مارى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marcelino (9 فبراير 2010)

ثانكس على المعلومه يا كوكو
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2010)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا مارسلينو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## petit chat (9 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا كوكومان على المعلومة العظيمة لانى فعلا كنت لسة بسأل نفس الؤال *

*شكرا الف شكر ربنا يباركك *


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2010)

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الروح النارى (10 فبراير 2010)

*شــكراااً ليـ كوكوووو ـك*
*معلومة مفيدة *
*المسيح يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2010)

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (11 فبراير 2010)

*أشكرك على المعلومات الرائعة جداً
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2010)

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا ماريان
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

